# Good site for information about herbal medications



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11570.cfm It is from the Memorial Slone Kettering Cancer center, so the focus is herbs sometimes purported to have uses for cancer, but it includes many common herbs IBSers use as well (Aloe, Senna, Licorice, Cascara, Ginger, etc).The nice thing is that it tells you side effects and signs of toxicity. It also includes some of the research about the herbs so you can see what we really do know about how they act.K.


----------



## Charlie357 (Apr 3, 2002)

Many thanks K. It looks interesting.


----------



## doinfine (Jul 2, 2003)

I really like that website. Thanks for posting it.


----------

